# Internet:In What Year You Started Using the Internet?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Me= Sep 1999 (Home)

=====

First time I saw someone using it= Sep 1998

First time I used the Internet in my life=Nov 1998 (I think) in a computer fair...... I was a smart Geek!:b:b:b (They even had to forced me to leave "GIVE OTHERS THE CHANCE TO USE IT" lololol)

=======

In 1999 till 2000 I used to pay US$8/hour, Dial-Up, Speed was: 36Kbps!  at home!

In 2002 we got a US$266 Internet bill (Two months) I hide it 

Downloading an MP3 song taked a longggg time to download and it was just a 1Mega lol!!!

Anyone remember Internet Magazines and Web-Sites printed guides?!
==============

I'm asking this coz today all kids and nearly all teenagers don't know how was the internet during those old days!! they don't know they we could not download a video! or watch moives!!! and they don't know what a Floppy Disk is!

Non of them know what is Dial-Up!! lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I was on when it was just bulletin boards, dos and no windows.....


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

2002


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

About 2003, when I was 8 or 9. I've been addicted ever since. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

1999. That was when I bought my first computer, a Sony vaio for $2k. These days I don't buy a computer that is over $400.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

First time probably in 1998 or 1999. We didn't have a computer at home until 2000, though.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I think in 2009.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think circa '98. Before that I was using a BBS.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

1998, I was like 4. good old dialup days


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Probably 1999.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Spring 1997

Good memories of IRC chat~


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Spring 1997
> 
> Good memories of IRC chat~


Yeah, MIRC and ICQ days.

asl


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

2002. I was 12. I had to take a keyboarding class then and that was when I discovered this magical thing called the Internet.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I honestly have no idea. My mum tried to keep me away from basically any potential source of corruption, from certain TV channels to the entire FM side of the radio, so I don't doubt it wasn't until at least half my years so far were over that internet made its debut into my life. I think the first time internet was needed for research was in middle school, so when I was about 10 years old (2005 ish).....though I'm sure there was some time before that where we were formally taught the "wonders" of the internet in the computer lab. In either case, I wasn't allowed to do almost anything on the internet....my mum was even mad when she found out I made an email account. O_O Though no one who knows my authoritarian mother should be surprised. I didn't start using the internet discreetly for recreational purposes (i.e. watching videos on youtube or jut browsing the net) until I got the courage, and even knowledge there was such an alluring side to the internet, in the beginning of high school.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Probably 1996 or 1997 in school was when I first used it. Had no idea what I was doing and remember being annoyed being made to use it for class research, previously had had no idea what internet was. Started regularly using it in December 1998 when my mom bought me a webtv for Christmas. Upgraded to a computer in mid 2003.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

LoneLioness said:


> Probably 1996 or 1997 in school was when I first used it. Had no idea what I was doing and remember being annoyed being made to use it for class research, previously had had no idea what internet was. Started regularly using it in December 1998 when my mom bought me a webtv for Christmas. Upgraded to a computer in mid 2003.


Haha same age and started using the internet in the same year.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

2004 i think? i was about 6-7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2000


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Summer of 1996 when I bought a new computer. Dial up service through a small local telephone company.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

2003. CartoonNetwork.com ftw!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

About 1997 or so, we used Compuserve. I got on a couple Nintendo message boards every once in a while, but I didn't really start taking notice until about '99 when Napster came out.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

BBS in the early 90s. Goddamn busy signals!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sure about in general but we got it at home in either 2001-2002. AOL dialup.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

First got a computer in maybe 2000. Started using the internet maybe 2001, on horribly slow dial-up. Started using the internet in a big way in maybe 2003.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I think around '96 if you count work. But I was using email back around '92.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Not entirely sure.
I think it must have been around 1996 though, because I remember using it to read things about Nintendo 64 which hadn't released yet.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to go to the library to use the internet very occasionally to play neopets (around 2000, and didn't really know any other sites) but didn't get home internet till 2005.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

changeme77 said:


> Yeah, MIRC and ICQ days.
> 
> asl


Haha. I used to go to AOL and Yahoo chat rooms. I remember when Indians started going to Yahoo chat.

Hai sexy.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

1996 with dial-up. Yahoo was all the rage back then and Bill Gates was a god.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

2002. I was in Japan and internet came later there. Think if I had stayed in the US I would have used it sooner. I bought a computer in 1995 and wanted to hook up to the internet but didn't quite know how.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Early 90's. I think I started with AOL. Gawd, those chat rooms. They had hundreds of them. It was also easy to meet people through AOL.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

2002. Back when KaZza was the s***. (literally)


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

2004. Purportedly to research chameleons, but really to browse all the chat rooms


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

circa 1994. 1200 or 2400 baud dial up. I don't remember exactly. Incredibly slow.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

95 at home. Bulletin boards for the most part before that. I did go often with my friend at night to the university computer labs and browsed the Usenet. T1 speeds were nice. 

Whoops, I chose 97 for some reason?


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

2003-2004ish is when I started using it properly. I had been on it before but only a few times and not properly. **** I feel old.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It was 1999. We were going to party like the year and watch everything go down during y2k


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Diacetylmorphine said:


> 2002. Back when KaZza was the s***. (literally)


lol, that thing ruined a few of my computers.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

tea111red said:


> lol, that thing ruined a few of my computers.


Lol, same here. Whenever we booted up the family PC we were greeted with about 50 pop ups instantaneously. Thank god for torrents/ file hosts.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> 1996 with dial-up. Yahoo was all the rage back then and Bill Gates was a god.


You forgot LYCOS,Altavista and Ask Jeeves,,,



changeme77 said:


> Yeah, MIRC and ICQ days.
> 
> asl


ASL:haha..I used to say 25Years old:b.... I miss those old days of ICQ!



changeme77 said:


> I think circa '98. Before that I was using a BBS.


BBS?? new to me.



nubly said:


> 1999. That was when I bought my first computer, a Sony vaio for $2k. These days I don't buy a computer that is over $400.


I paid US$1500 with 4G HDD and 64k ram!:b:b with the latest Motorola Modem!:b


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Started in 1993. High school had a T1 connection and several AIX console and X workstations. I remember before the big browsers, there was Archie, Veronica, Gopher, etc...



Just Lurking said:


> Good memories of IRC chat~


I still chat regularly on IRC. Started on EFnet back in '97, still there.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

In the 90s. Diablo 1 was the first game I played online.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

2004 sounds about right, I may have tested the waters in 2003 but the earliest use I can trace back is when I was ten years old and I only used it progressively more as the years ticked bye. I know for fact I never used in 2002 or before then.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

between 1995-1997 so I voted 1996. I used to chat on REALLY basic chat rooms where you could enter a different username each time you chat. I also tried searching for beanie babies and the link I clicked on brought me to porn! Ah! Horrified and intrigued lol


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Got it at home at the end of 1999. But I started using it at school in 98 or 97. The only website I knew of was yahoo.com :b


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

about 2007.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

April 4, 1995 official netscape.

.....AOL stuff goes pre-1994


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

It was in 1997 at the age of 10 on my dad's computer at work when we were stationed in the Middle East at the time and used satellite internet. 

Internet access wasn't available at homes so it was wild and crazy to me. I'd check out several video-game websites and I even remember the first website I ever went on. I wouldn't have internet access again until the next year when we came to the U.S and made do with dial-up.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

1997 with AOL. I remember when they would mail diskettes with one month unlimited dial up access. I was connecting with a 28.8kbps modem back in the day when it would tie up your phone line. Then we bounced around with several local ISPs (Internet Service Providers) including free ones like NetZero, until I finally got cable internet during high school.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I probably used it now and then in 1996-98 when my dad got a super slow, big box of a laptop. But I only started really using it regularly in 1999. I remember reading people leaving "Happy new millenium" messages on those old bulletin boards.

I really miss that dial up modem sound. It was so cool and quaint. You felt like you were doing something so technical and advanced, futuristic. I remember I always used Altavista or Ask Jeeves, and had never even heard of Google until 2001. I never got on ICQ but I did use MSN, and that was how I kept in contact with most of my friends at school because I never liked using the home phone (because of SA) and I didn't get my first mobile phone until 2004. Ah memories...


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

Around 2000, with those big ugly desktop computers and the old window iOS. It was my uncles computer and I used to bother him almost everyday to use it lol until I finally convinced my mom to get me my own computer


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

chaosherz said:


> I probably used it now and then in 1996-98 when my dad got a super slow, big box of a laptop. But I only started really using it regularly in 1999. I remember reading people leaving "Happy new millenium" messages on those old bulletin boards.
> 
> I really miss that dial up modem sound. It was so cool and quaint. You felt like you were doing something so technical and advanced, futuristic. I remember I always used Altavista or Ask Jeeves, and had never even heard of Google until 2001. I never got on ICQ but I did use MSN, and that was how I kept in contact with most of my friends at school because I never liked using the home phone (because of SA) and I didn't get my first mobile phone until 2004. Ah memories...


Y2K :b:b

The network is still alive around the world,,, last time I used was last year..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Somewhere around 1995 not positive. Know we had windows 95


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

I don't remember the year but i used to play games in the Cartoon Network website, i think we had Windows 98 not sure. I used KaZaa, LimeWire and Ares lol... oh and i remember using Windows Messenger, the first version, 2000 i think? yeah. Dang i'm old ._.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

1996 when i was 12 with america online. i used the instant messenger and played some trivia multiplayer on there that was fun.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Fall of 2000.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

1997, when I went to university/used their network. Only
institutions had high speed then. 2001, first tried dial-up
at home. 2002, got it from AOL. Always preferred external
modems with my own computer, the cheap
internal modems were crap. Though getting either to properly
connect/stay online could often be a nuisance.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

probably 2000. I got aol at home in 2001.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

in 1993 i guess... on that expo... it was one big box and it had irc only.. lol...


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I've used the internet before 2000.
But I only began to _*really*_ use it during 2006.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*An Eternity*

Like 1996.

Feels like 1911.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think around '97/'98.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

May 2002 is when I got it at home. First time ever using it though was during the 98' to 99' academic year. I only used it 2 or 3 times in class, so I don't count that.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sometime around 1995. Used AOL for a month but since there wasn't any local access numbers it was expensive. Got local internet a little later.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ahh dial up and aol lol I understood computers more as a kid in the 90's. Now it's all beyond me xD Everything's easier to access though, not like I look fondly back at having to wait FOREVER for things to load and being kicked off whenever someone needed to use the phone haha.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

56k generation checking in!


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I started using the internet around 2002-2004. Like once or twice a year. But didn't get it until 2008. I put 'after 2007' though


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The day we brought home that Gateway brick of a desktop was 2000. Ahh, the days of listening and watching AOL dial up and no one could use the phone and computer at the same time....:roll


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sure it was about '98. Wasn't long before I had one of those AOL build-a-website things dedicated to Sonic, lol.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Anyone old enough to have used newsgroups or BBSes before web forums were invented? I remember using newsgroups on Outlook Express until around the year 2000, never used BBSes though.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I honestly have no idea. My mum tried to keep me away from basically any potential source of corruption, from certain TV channels to the entire FM side of the radio, so I don't doubt it wasn't until at least half my years so far were over that internet made its debut into my life. I think the first time internet was needed for research was in middle school, so when I was about 10 years old (2005 ish).....though I'm sure there was some time before that where we were formally taught the "wonders" of the internet in the computer lab. In either case, I wasn't allowed to do almost anything on the internet....my mum was even mad when she found out I made an email account. O_O Though no one who knows my authoritarian mother should be surprised. I didn't start using the internet discreetly for recreational purposes (i.e. watching videos on youtube or jut browsing the net) until I got the courage, and even knowledge there was such an alluring side to the internet, in the beginning of high school.


my parents were the same... Until the age of 18 I was not allowed to watch tv or movies, the only thing I ever saw was national television channel and that too under parents supervision...


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

2005 when I was 13 or so. Used it for school. I got more into it in 2007 when I had a laptop. Then high school came around and it became a part of my life.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember my mom bought us a lot of computer disk games that were made to help little kids learn, etc. So I think around 2000.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

uziq said:


> I'm sure it was about '98. Wasn't long before I had one of those AOL build-a-website things dedicated to Sonic, lol.


I built a Web site back in 2002 about local airport, it took me 7 months to make it!! couldn't find it anymore! thanks to LYCOS.com!:mum


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised how many old timers there are here


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

1996, I wanna say? Sophomore or Junior year of college. It was AOL on a super-slow dial up connection. It was fun at the time, but the addiction didn't really hit until DSL happened, in 2001 or so.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

First time was in '94 or '95, I think. More frequently since '98 when we got dial-up at home.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

used it for the first time in 2003, but really started using it in 2005


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

rip straightarrows. Too good for SAS.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

1950


----------



## Duketrac (Jun 22, 2014)

1984 bought an apple IIe. Prodigy dial up from Alaska to Seattle. Cost me $350 the first month. Been on the internet ever since.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Sept 1998


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cronos said:


> CartoonNetwork.com ftw!


Yes, I remember playing the Teen Titans fighting game in like 4th grade.

Somewhere in the late 90s to early 2000s. A Dell with Windows 98 with really slow dial-up. We mostly played CD-roms (Arthur's Reading Race, Where in the World Is Carmen Sandiego) and it was a pain because it was slow and we had to share.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't remember, I would estimate around 94 or 95. About all I can remember are the random modem noises and hollering up the stairs, "Don't pick up the phone!!!" 

...and Command & Conquer...that game was awesome. :boogie


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I just finished school and started university*

What a historic year of 1994

Never heard of it

It had military roots?

There was TCP within buildings - school IT Room

I got introduced to the WAN at university only

Only public in the UK a bit later... 2001?

Dialup was for work in 1999 when I was on call.
Modem noise just like loading games for the ZX Spectrum

An improvement over old PSTN - that should have been ditched
still using old floppy dropwires


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm.......think it was about 1999 the first time at school , but it took about until 2008 before i had my own Internet connection at home......so Ive had my own Internet since then.....

i do remember people at school talking about Napster, ( LOL) I never used dial up......only ever broadband I have had.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

2009 I think.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

probably 1997


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Around 1999, I think.


----------



## Orxicrasbi (Jun 25, 2014)

I didn't get my first computer until I was 14, in high school, so 2007


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

1998 .

It's so funny - I knew I would get the winning number . How did I know this ? lol


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

2003 I think, when I was 7. I mostly played games and looked at pictures of all the lego sets I was too poor to buy :sigh


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Discovered it when I was 10 years old.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

2000 or 2001 so I was 7 or 8.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

2001, through college computer
2004-07, through dial-up 
(LOL, I must have been the only person in the world using dial-up during that period)
2007-11, DSL
2011-present, through cable


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

I was around 10, so 2006ish. Newgrounds.com was the only website I knew.


----------

